# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  كل من راى هاته الكرات تتحرك يجب علبه زيارة الطبيب النفساني

## GSM-AYA

هذه الصوره فى الأصل هى صورة ثابته ولكن كل واحد بيشفها على حسب نسبه التوتر الداخل...ى اللى بيشعر به يعنى لو شوفتها ثابته يبقى الشخص دا معتدل فكريا" و لا يوجد عنده أى شئ من التوتر النفسي أما لو الشخص شفها بتتحرك ببطء يكون الشخص لديه توتر نفسي خفيف أما لو الشخص شفها بتتحرك بسرعه يكون الشخص دا عنده توتور نفسى و غير مستقر فكريا" بيحتاجوها فى علم النفس لمعرفة نسبه التوتر و نسبة الأضرابات النفسيه لدا الأشخاص كل واحد يخبرنا كيف شاف الدوائر  
+
+ في انتظار ردودكم حتي يتم التقيم

----------


## امير الصمت

انا فى هذه اللحظة شايفها تتحرك بسرعه 500 كيلو متر فى الثانية 
 هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## GSM-AYA

ادن الحالة عند ك خطر لابد من اخد قسط من الراحة مع الاسترخاء ولاتنسى  شرب كوب من الليمون

----------


## امير الصمت

اوكى انا رايح ..... يعنى الحالة دى مش محتاجة دكتور نفسى عايزة ليمون  
لكن فين تقييم الرد :d

----------


## GSM-AYA

تم دلك......

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

حرام عليك 
دى بتذغلل العيون
هههههههه

----------


## GSM-AYA

> حرام عليك 
> دى بتذغلل العيون
> هههههههه

  
من هنا  مادمت عيونك  بتدغلل  يعني انك مافيش مانع تاخد حبة من المسكنات 
ولنا عودة معاك بعد اكمال الوصفة

----------

